# NATIONALITY VIA Marriage



## Kash1985 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi there,
I am happily married guy with my portuguese wife about 5 years ago in the Portugal and we have 2 years kids also,we all are living in Norway but my daughter she also have portuguese passport.so my question is, to apply the portuguese passport do i need to give Portuguese language test?how long time it will take to get decision after applying for nationality.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Your wife having Portuguese citizenship does not give you any rights to citizenship. You must be resident in Portugal for 5 years before you get permanent residency but you may get 2 years discount as your wife is Portuguese. You may have broken your residency by relocating to Norway. 
Your daughter having a Portuguese passport means nothing for you.

Your daughter's citizenship was either required by birthright or through your wife's nationality and she would not have been required to pass a language test. You on the other hand would need to complete your residency in Portugal plus pass a language test.


----------

